# Warum werden die Seerosenblätter gelb?



## Ratoncito (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie habe ich kein Glück mit Seerosen.
Letztes Jahr habe ich 2 Seerosen gekauft und nach Anweisung eingepflanzt. Zuerst bildeten sich einige Blätter zurück, dann kamen einige neue Blätter, dann war alles vorbei. 
Im Frühjahr bekam ich Ersatz. Körbe mit den alten Seerosenresten entsorgt, beigefügtes Substrat nach Anweisung mit Lehm und Sand gemischt, Dünger beigefügt und ab in den Teich. Jede Woche schob ich vorsichtig 1 Düngetablette unter die Wurzeln.
Bei beiden Seerosen bildeten sich schnell neue Blätter, bei der einen etwa 20 und eine Knospe schob sich mit der Spitze bis knapp über die Wasseroberfläche. Ich freute mich riesig!
Aber da hatte ich mich wohl zu früh gefreut. Die Knospe tauchte ab und die Blätter bekamen schmale rötliche Streifen. Dann wurden sie gelb und starben ab. Die andere Seerose kam nicht über 8 Blätter hinaus, bevor bei ihr das gleiche passierte. Nun ist von ihr nichts mehr zu sehen.
Von der ersten liegt die Knospe noch auf dem Boden, die Blätter sind auch fast ganz verwelkt.

  
 

Kann man sie noch retten? 
Wenn ja, wie?
Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Für Eure Hilfe im Voraus besten Dank

Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## niri (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,

hier habe ich Einiges zum Thema geschrieben, vielleicht hilft es dir weiter. Außerdem könnte es sein, dass du zu viel gedüngt hat. Jede Woche eine Tablette ist meiner Meinung nach zu viel. 
Was man machen kann? Leider nicht viel. Erneutes Umtopfen macht wenig Sinn und schwächt die Pflanzen eher noch. Wenn die Pflanzen zu tief im Substrat sind, kann man versuchen sie etwas aus dem Substrat herauszuziehen. Wenn sie in Gefäßen geplfanzt sind, kann man die Gefäße höher stellen. Vorsichtig die Triebspitzen untersuchen: ist da noch Leben erkennbar, neue Blattaustriebe vorhanden?

LG
Ina


----------



## Kuni99 (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

ich würde die Seerosen sofort aus dem Substrat nehmen und nachschauen. Das Substrat scheint zu faulen. Wobei handelte es sich bei dem "beigefügten Substrat"? Wenn die Triebspitzen noch vital sind, dann neu eintopfen in ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch und erst mal keinen Dünger.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Ratoncito (8. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

@Ina
@kai
Danke für die Antworten.

Heute werde ich die Seerosen aus dem Teich holen und nachschauen. Die Pflanzen sind von Naturagart, da liegt ein Substrat bei. Das habe ich dann nach Anweisung mit Sand und Lehm (hatte dazu nochmal mit NG telefoniert) gemischt.
Die Düngeempfehlung stammt auch von NG. Alle 2 Wochen 2 Tabletten. Ich habe dann jede Woche 1 Tablette gegeben. Zu viel soll angeblich nicht schaden, da der nicht von der Pflanze aufgenommene Dünger ins Wasser entweicht.

Kann ich die Pflanzen (wenn da noch etwas zu retten ist) in kleinere Behälter (Topf) als den großen Korb pflanzen und sie zum beispiel in einem Maurerkübel halten? Und was soll ich für Erde nehmen?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, da ich von Seerosen absolut keine Ahnung habe.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------



## Ratoncito (9. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

hier noch ein kleines Update:
Gestern bin ich doch nicht mehr dazu gekommen, nach den Seerosen zu schauen. Ich hoffe mal, dass es heute klappt.
Gestern bekam ich noch den erwarteten Rückruf von Naturagart, man wird mir im Frühjahr Ersatz schicken. Das finde ich sehr kulant, das der Ersatz erst im Frühjahr erfolgt war dann mein Wunsch.

Das Telefonat kurz zusammengefasst:
Probleme gibt es meist beim Anwachsen, da durch die Schnittstellen leicht Bakterien in die Pflanze kommen können. Hat ja auch hier schon jemand geschrieben. Danach sind Seerosen wohl sehr robust.
Dieses Jahr gab es durch das stark wechselnde Wetter (warm/kalt) Probleme, das mögen Seerosen wohl nicht so gerne. Daher ist die Anzucht in Quarantänebehältern oder Mörtelkübeln eher nicht optimal.
Überdüngen ist nicht möglich, ich hätte ruhig noch mehr als die 1 Tablette pro Woche geben können.

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, möchte nicht noch zusätzlich von oben nass werden, schaue ich heute nach den Pflanzen und halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------



## Ratoncito (9. Aug. 2014)

Aktuell:
Scheinbar habe ich das gleiche Problem wie Michael.

Die Körbe habe ich gerade aus dem Teich geholt. Dabei sind die letzten Blättchen und die Knospe abgefallen. Wäre wohl sowieso bald passiert, da die Stengel direkt an der Knolle abgefault sind. Habe auch Bilder gemacht
  
  

Ist da noch etwas zu retten?

Wenn ja, was soll ich machen?

Gruß - Wolfgang


----------



## Ratoncito (9. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
nun habe ich mal etwas weiter ausgebuddelt. Ich glaube, hier ist nichts mehr zu retten
  

Aber kann man hier noch etwas machen?
 

Für Eure Antworten schon mal vielen Dank - Wolfgang


----------



## fermate (9. Aug. 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, Wolfgang,
auch auf dem ersten Bild deines letzten Beitrags sieht es aus, als ob da ganz zarte Triebe wären.
Vielleicht hätte man sie einfach in Ruhe lassen sollen?

Bei mir sind schon mehrere totgeglaubte Wasserpflanzen nach einem Jahr unsichtbaren Verharrens plötzlich im übernächsten Jahr vital ausgetrieben, weil ich schlicht vergessen hatte, die Rizome zu entfernen. Das waren allerdings nicht Seerosen, sondern __ Kalmus, __ Iris, __ Igelkolben und ein __ Rohrkolben.
Meine Seerosen haben nach dem Einpflanzen fast immer die vorhandenen Blätter allmählich abgeworfen, als würde sich die Knolle zurückholen, was sie braucht, um sich selbst zu schützen und neue Wurzeln in dem neuen Substrat zu bilden. Deshalb dünge ich auch nicht gleich, ich möchte, dass die Wurzeln erstmal "Strecke machen" und sich an die Bedingungen gewöhnen.
Das Blühen an bereits vorhandenen Knospen kommt mir ein wenig wie Notprogramm vor: Wenn ich vielleicht nicht überlebe, dann wenigstens meine Samen.
Irgendwann treiben direkt aus dem Rizom kleine neue Blätter - erst dann halte ich die Seerose für angewachsen.
(Komisch, die kürzlich gepflanzte __ Aurora tut all das nicht, sie ist weder mehr noch weniger geworden. Schockstarre?)

Wenn die Knolle allerdings weich ist und stinkt, lässt sich wohl wirklich nichts mehr machen.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Ratoncito (10. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

@Maren
Leider gibt es dort keine Triebe mehr. Die Knolle war von der Spitze her verfault und im Inneren recht matschig.

Nun habe ich den Beitrag Seerosen-FAQ durchgelesen und bin auf den langen ausführlichen Beitrag zur Stengelfäule von Ina gestoßen. Jetzt bekomme ich heftiges Bauchweh wenn ich an die Ursache denke. Sollte die dort beschriebene Pilz-Erkrankung Phytophtora sp. die Ursache sein? Das wäre ja der Super-Gau.

Mir macht es große Sorgen, dass beide Seerosen zeitgleich zu kränkeln begannen. Schon die beiden Seerosen im letzten Jahr sind ganz ähnlich eingegangen. Das hatte ich aber eher auf meine Unerfahrenheit und eventuelle Fehler beim Umtopfen zurück geführt.

Mein Teich ist ja recht neu, die Bepflanzung wurde im letzten Frühjahr vorgenommen. Die Pflanzen sind gut angegangen, im Herbst hatte ich noch einige umgesetzt. Im Frühjahr sah alles recht gut aus, lediglich die Krebsscheren wollten (bis auf eine) nicht blühen. Mitte April kamen die Seerosen und wurden eingepflanzt. Anfangs sah es ja recht gut aus.

Im Teich gibt es keine Fische und es soll ein möglichst naturnaher Teich werden. Ein Frosch, einige __ Molche, unzählige __ Schnecken und anderes Getier sind eingezogen und scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen. Algen gab und gibt es reichlich, aber die Schnecken arbeiten fleißig daran. Anfangs wollte ich einen Teil der Algen rausfischen, habe es dann aber gelassen, da viel Laich darin war. Nun sind immer noch Algen da, aber es werden weniger. Gedüngt habe ich außer den Seerosen nichts.

Der Teich hat keinen Zulauf und füllt sich fast nur über Regenwasser. Daher war vor einigen Wochen der PH-Wert mit etwa 5 recht niedrig. Gleichzeitig begannen die Sorgen mit den Pflanzen. Als erste Hilfe habe ich etwa 1000 Liter aus einer nahegelegenen Quelle nachgefüllt und Kalksandsteinbrocken in den kleinen Bachlauf gelegt. Der PH-Wert ist nun bei 6 bis 7.

Eigentlich war ich der Meinung, dass bei einem Teich ohne Fische sich ein stabiles Gleichgewicht von alleine einstellen müsste. Ist das falsch? Muss oder soll ich etwas machen?

Und meine ganz große Sorge ist die Geschichte mit der Stengelfäule. Wie ist Eure Meinung hierzu?
Was kann ich an der Seerose die noch Wurzeln hat machen?
Muss ich da etwas abschneiden? Wenn ja wäre es dann doch die Spitze. Wächst dann da noch etwas?
Man, ich bin so ahnungslos.

Ich bin froh über jede Antwort - vielen Dank im Voraus.

Schönen Sonntag - Wolfgang


----------



## Flusi (10. Aug. 2014)

hallo Wolfgang,
Deine Bedenken bei dem geschilderten Werdegang der Seerosen kann ich gut verstehen. Im Frühjahr hatte ich auch einen "Verdachtsfall"; nach dem Studium des Seerosen-FAQ habe ich diese blutenden Herzens entsorgt und das Pflanzgefäß desinfiziert.
Du kannst -wenn Dein Herz daran hängt- die beiden Patienten (in bewährter Methode) in je einen Speiskübel einsetzen, abseits platzieren und das tun, was die Whiskeybrauer tun - abwarten!
Entweder sie werden - oder müssen in den Seerosenhimmel geschickt werden. 
Damit würde ich mir auch nicht mehr viel Zeit lassen - ist das tatsächlich diese Seuche, kann bei längerem Stehenlassen und geringem Teichvolumen ¿ (Ironie) noch mehr verseucht werden ....befürchte ich.
Wissen werden da unsere Experten sicher mehr.
LG Flusi


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Aug. 2014)

Das schaut ganz verdammt nach Phytophtora aus.


----------



## fermate (10. Aug. 2014)

Oh nein!
Es tut mir so leid für dich und deine Seerosen, Wolfgang.

Falls es tatsächlich Phytophtora ist, wirst du wahrscheinlich mit dem Desaster nicht alleine stehen.
Das einzig Gute daran wäre, dass du eventuell andere warnen konntest.

Ich selbst gerate ein wenig in Panik, weil ich vom Anbieter mit den blauen Dünge-Tabletten ebenfalls vor Kurzem zwei Nyphaeas eingesetzt habe.
Das mitgelieferte Substrat habe ich allerdings nicht verwendet.
Wenn dort Stängelfäule aufgetaucht ist, könnte der Pilz nun auch in meinen und in vielen anderen Teichen verteilt worden sein.
Schlimm für die Betroffenen, Katastrophe für den Anbieter.

Bisher treiben meine ganz Neugepflanzten von unten winzige frische Blätter, aber das taten sie zuerst bei dir ja auch.
Was also tun?
Abwarten?
Laboruntersuchung und dann den Händler benachrichtigen?
Quarantäne für alle aus gleicher Herkunft?
Würde das nach mehreren Tagen im selben Wasser überhaupt noch etwas nützen?
Kann der Pilz auch Pflanzen etwas anhaben, die bereits etabliert sind?
Sollte man insgesamt vorerst darauf verzichten, gelbe Blätter und gammelndes Verblühtes abzuschneiden, um Angriffspunkte für den Pilz zu vermeiden?
Gibt es eine Liste mit der Anfälligkeit verschiedener Seerosensorten?
Oder sind die Sporen des Pilzes ohnehin überall vorhanden und geschwächte Pflanzen erkranken nun mal eventuell daran?

Grüße
Maren


----------



## niri (11. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,
du kannst versuchen die Pflanze mit den Wurzeln noch zu retten, jedoch muß ich dir ehrlich sagen, dass ich da kaum eine Chance auf Rettung sehe, so wie die Pflanze auf den Bildern aussieht. Die Pflanzen und ihre Pflanzgefäße dürfen keinesfalls weiter im Teich bleiben. Ansonsten soll man einen kühlen Kopf bewahren. Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit erkrankten Pflanzen habe ich immer wieder verschiedene Seerosen-Profis zu dem Problem Phytophtora befragt, jedoch schien niemand eigene Erfahrungen mit dieser gefürchteten Erkrankung der Seerosen gemacht zu haben. Besonders gefährlich ist sie jedoch für Seerosensammler-/züchter, die viele Pflanzen auf engem Raum halten. Es gibt lt. Fachliteratur Seerosensorten, die kaum anfällig für diese Erkrankung sind, z.B. "__ James Brydon" (lt. Perry Slocum). 

@fermate 

nach eigenen leidvollen Erfahrungen bin ich übervorsichtig, was neue Seerosenpflanzen betrifft. Mittlerweile kommen sie bei mir für eine ganze Saison in Karantäne, überwintern einzeln in der Garage und erst im nächsten Sommer dürfen sie zu den Anderen.

LG
Ina


----------



## Ratoncito (11. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Die Pflanzen sind raus aus dem Teich, eine Seerose ist schon komplett entsorgt. Die andere habe ich mir mal genauer angeschaut. Eine Seite, da wo die Triebspitze war, ist recht weich und rötlich braun verfärbt. Das habe ich alles abgepult und mit Holzkohlepulver eingerieben. An der anderen Seite gab es noch zwei Stellen, die nach neuen Trieben aussahen. Zumindest halte ich es dafür, habe aber vorher noch nie eine Seerosenknolle so genau angeschaut. Der Rest ist nun in einer Schale mit Lehm in einem Eimer zur Beobachtung.
       

Je mehr ich versuche Informationen zum Thema Phytophthora zu finden, umso besorgter werde ich. Dieser Pilz scheint ja auch andere Pflanzen zu befallen. Hier noch ein Link
http://pflanzengesundheit.jki.bund.de/index.php?menuid=60&reporeid=238

Ich will keine Pferde scheu machen und auf keinen Fall den Eindruck erwecken, das der Pilz mit den Seerosen gekommen ist. Es könnte durchaus sein, dass bei mir schon vorher Pflanzen mit diesem Pilz befallen waren und noch sind. Mir sind 2 Thujas unerklärlich eingegangen und an dem Baum über meinem Teich habe ich schon mal abgestorbene Zweige abgeschnitten.
Wenn man auf der Seite zu dem Link oben weiter nach unten scrollt, kommt man zu Bildern mit dem Schadbild an der Rinde von Bäumen. Vor allem die Farbe erinnert mich stark an die Seerose. Auch meine Finger waren nach der Behandlung der Seerose rötlich verfärbt (das habe ich hier auch schon gelesen).

Upps, war da nicht von Stengelfäule die Rede? Hoffentlich habe ich mich nicht infiziert 

Ich halte Euch über Neuigkeiten auf dem Laufenden und würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr Infos zum Thema beisteuert. Ich hoffe, dass alles nicht so schlimm wird, wie ich es im Moment befürchte.

Guten Start in die neue Woche - Wolfgang


----------



## mickeymuc (13. Aug. 2014)

Naja, ich denke wenn es die Krankheit ist dann kannst Du in den Teich erstmal keine Seerosen pflanzen. Von daher denke ich auch nicht dass ein Speiskübel nötig ist. Auch wenn die Seerose entfernt wird hätte ich Bedenken im Frühling neue Seerosen zu pflanzen, die dann evtl. wieder eingehen.
Ich denke eigentlich müsste man ja nicht nur das Pflanzgefäß sondern den ganzen Teich irgendwie desinfizieren, oder?
Kann man eigentlich irgendwie eindeutig feststellen ob es Phytophtora ist oder nicht?
Jedenfalls hast Du mein Mitgefühl, das ist ja zu blöd wenn man sich die Mühe macht, sich freut und dann alles kaputt geht.


----------



## Flusi (13. Aug. 2014)

hallo mickeymuc, 
zu obigen Überlegungen hatte Ina (Niri) in der Rubrik: Stengelfäule an der Seerose? am 2.9.2010 einen sehr interessanten Beitrag geschrieben...
LG Flusi


----------



## Ratoncito (3. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin aus der Quarantäne zurück. Aus Angst vor Ansteckung habe ich mal schnell das Weite gesucht und war ein paar Tage in Venedig und Norditalien. 

Nun ein kleines Update.
Den ausführlichen Bericht von Ina habe ich gelesen. Leider vielleicht auch zu viel über Phytophtora. Von diesem Pilz scheint es ja viele Unterarten zu geben, und auf einigen Internetseiten wird ja ein regelrechtes Horrorszenario heraufbeschworen. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Pilz gemacht? Waren die Seerosen tatsächlich von dem Pilz befallen?

Alles was an Erde und Pflanzenresten noch greifbar war habe ich jedenfalls sicher entsorgt. Die Seerose, bei der noch zarte Triebspitzen erkennbar waren, habe ich in einen Eimer gesetzt. Jetzt, knapp 3 Wochen später sieht es wie auf den neueren Fotos aus.
     
Was meint Ihr dazu? Soll ich etwas Dünger an die Wurzeln geben?

Nun war ich ja einige Zeit weg und im Teich sind die Unterwasserpflanzen stark zurück gegangen. Vorher hatte ich auch relativ viele Algen, die ich wegen den darin vorhandenem Laich und Kleinstlebewesen nicht rausgefischt habe. Auch die haben sich deutlich verringert.
Sorgen bereitet mir auch der __ Gilbweiderich (Foto) und die __ Wasserminze, die verstärkt braune Blätter bekommen.
 

Hat das was mit dem Pilz zu tun, oder kündigt sich schon der Herbst an?

Für Antworten im Voraus schon mal vielen Dank - Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Sep. 2014)

Hi Wolfgang

mal in den Wald geschaut, da wird auch schon alles gelb, braun ect. Das ist jahreszeitlich und witterungsbedingt (wir hatten einen der kältesten und regenreichten Auguste seit Beginn der Wetteraufzeichnungen). Die Pflanzen sind drauf eingestellte das wenn es kalt wird (es ging ja nachts temperaturmäßig schon bis fast an die Frostgrenze runter) und das Licht immer weniger wird (durch die vielen dichten Regenwolken gabs auch net mehr so viel mehr Licht wie Ende September) es Zeit wird langsam in die Winterruhe zu gehen.

Bei mir sind die Seerosen und das Gro der Teichpflanzen auch dabei sich langsam zurückzuziehen, (da kann ich sie bei der Teichreinigung nächste Woche wenigsten die Seerosen auch radikal entlauben) selbst die Fische wollten die letzten 2 Wochen net mehr so recht ans Futter und waren träge da das Wasser kaum 13-14 Grad hatte

MfG Frank


----------



## Ratoncito (4. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Frank,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Mir fällt ein Stein vom Herzen. Die Geschichte mit der Stengelfäule macht mich wohl zu nervös. Ich bin ja total ahnungslos, da der Teich noch recht neu ist. Erst im letzten Frühjahr wurden die Pflanzen eingesetzt und es ist eigentlich alles (bis auf die Seerosen) recht gut angewachsen und hat zum Teil auch sehr schön geblüht. Die Unterwasserpflanzen haben sich gewaltig ausgebreitet und auch im Frühjahr sah es ganz toll aus.
Die Sumpfdotterblumen waren die ersten, die sehr früh mit einer großen Blütenfülle Freude machten. Dann kamen die neuen Seerosen, die zuerst auch sehr schön begannen, und eine sogar schon eine Knospe bis an die Wasseroberfläche schob.
Von da an ging es bergab. Die Seerosen verkümmerten, die Unterwasserpflanzen wurden weniger, die Krebsscheren wollten einfach nicht auftauchen (obwohl eine 2 oder 3 Blüten bekam). Auch die meisten anderen Pflanzen blühten wenn überhaupt, dann nur zaghaft. Dann gingen die Seerosen ein, und jetzt nach meinem Kurzurlaub sah der __ Gilbweiderich schon recht braun aus. Da bekam ich schon einen gewaltigen Schreck.
Aber der Herbst scheint dieses Jahr wirklich etwas früher zu beginnen, denn auch die Blätter der Zaubernuss beginnen sich zu verfärben.

Was meint ihr zum Rest meiner Seerose? Soll ich da etwas düngen? Oder soll ich sie besser in Ruhe lassen?

Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## niri (4. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,
wie ich schon schrieb, nachdem einige meiner Pflanzen eingegangen sind, habe ich erfolglos nach Profis in Deutschland gesucht, die eigene Erfahrungen mit dieser Seerosenerkrankung gemacht haben. Vielleicht möchte auch niemand von Spezialisten aus verständlichen gründen solch eine Tatsache zugeben. Die meisten Infos findet man in den USA, auch Perry Slocum hatte in seiner Gärtnerei mit dieser Plage zu tun. Er sammelte viele Erfahrungen und stellte fest, dass manche Seerosensorten anfälliger waren und manche unempfindlich. Mir ist absolut nicht bekannt, dass noch andere Teichpflanzen ausser Seerosen von Stängelfäule der Seerosen befallen werden. 

Was das Pflänzchen in Karantäne betrifft, da scheint ein kleiner Seitentrieb am Leben zu sein. Wenn du dem Pflänzchen etwas gutes tun möchtest, könntest du ein paar Tröpfchen Aquariendünger ins Wasser geben. Das wirkt nach meiner Erfahrung stärkend auf Pflanzen. Ins Substrat würde ich vorerst nichts geben. 

LG
Ina


----------



## Flusi (4. Sep. 2014)

hallo,
@ Wolfgang, mach Dir nicht zu viele Sorgen; nach den Aussagen von Ina und Frank, die ich absolut durch eigene Beobachtungen bestätigen kann, ist doch soweit alles ok bei Dir. 
Wegen Deiner weiteren Ausführungen: man muß sich als Teichler ganz viel in Geduld und Beobachtung üben, ach ja, und vor allem in Geduld....was mir auch ganz schwer fällt, aber das wird schon!
Wie groß (Volumen) ist Dein Teich denn etwa?
LG Flusi


----------



## Susan (5. Sep. 2014)

Moin Wolfgang,
aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, das ich mit Seerosen, die nicht im Substrat sind und nicht gedüngt werden am Besten klar komme. Und Deine Seerose scheint mir als ganz normal zu sein. Ich befestige sie nur mit Kabelbinder am Stein und gut ist. Das kaputte würde ich abmachen und sie erst mal so hoch wie Möglich stellen an einem ruhigen Platz im Teich. Wie gesagt, so würde ICH es machen...hier mal 2 Bilder von meiner Seerose, habe ich extra für Dich aus dem Wasser geholt...
lg Susan


----------



## Ratoncito (5. Sep. 2014)

Flusi schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ Wolfgang, mach Dir nicht zu viele Sorgen; nach den Aussagen von Ina und Frank, die ich absolut durch eigene Beobachtungen bestätigen kann, ist doch soweit alles ok bei Dir.
> Wegen Deiner weiteren Ausführungen: man muß sich als Teichler ganz viel in Geduld und Beobachtung üben, ach ja, und vor allem in Geduld....was mir auch ganz schwer fällt, aber das wird schon!
> Wie groß (Volumen) ist Dein Teich denn etwa?
> LG Flusi



Hallo, nach den knapp 3 Wochen in Quarantäne scheint bei mir tatsächlich noch alles ok zu sein  Nur um die Seerose mache ich mir noch Sorgen.
Und geduldig bin ich (wenn es nur flott genug geht)
Das Volumen kann ich schwer schätzen, es ist ein kleiner Teich. Aber so ungefähr 5 bis 6Tsd Liter dürften es schon sein.

Spaß beiseite - vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Eure Tipps kamen ein wenig zu spät, denn heute habe ich eine Düngetablette unter die Knolle geschoben. Aquariendünger habe ich keinen. Soll ich noch etwas Blumendünger ins Wasser machen?

@Susan
Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe. Extra die Seerose aus dem Wasser geholt.
Allerdings bin ich überrascht, da Seerosen laut meinem Lieferanten unbedingt zum Anwachsen und auch hinterher in der Blütezeit Dünger benötigen. Klingt für mich eigentlich auch verständlich.
Aber in allen Dingen rund um den Teich bin ich absoluter Anfänger, und daher für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Auf jeden Fall halte ich Euch über meinen kleinen Patienten auf dem Laufenden.

Schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------



## samorai (5. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang!
Es gibt noch eine andere, billige Methode den Seerosen Blumendünger zu zuführen und ohne das Wasser groß artig zu belasten.
Mit einer Spritze (aus dem Druckerpatronen- Nachfüll-Set oder aus der Apotheke) mit Blumendünger aufziehen und mehrere sehr kleine Gaben in das Substrat spritzen, nicht in das Rhiozom.

Gruß Ron!


----------

